# Gurkha Legend Robusto Cigar Review - Gurkha Legend Toro



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Strong spice, light pepper, huge flavor. This is a fantastic burn and great flavored smoke. Despite the hot spiciness, it is never overwhelming o...

Read the full review here: Gurkha Legend Robusto Cigar Review - Gurkha Legend Toro


----------

